# Quick Acting Bird buyers tick me off



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

man i need to vent, im so tired of people who purchase birds without taking the time to decide if they can give this bird what it needs, i know a lady here in town who keeps pestering me on when my babes will be weaned cause she really wants a cockatiel, but i just recently learned that she purchased a breeding pair of linnies on sunday and already has them posted back up for sale today, she stated that she got them from a certain breeder (i know that breeder, he dont deal with linnies) and says her son is alergic to it, but she still pesters me about a cockatiel chick, she has an african grey, an eclectis, an indian ring neck and a firey shoulder conure, like is it possible that only one type of bird can cause allergies, i dont think so. ive passed her name onto other breeders that i know of and they are passsing it to others that they know, i hate people like these, does she not realize depending on species that bird has a life span of 10-50 years and can not be treated like a throw away, when the novelty of the purchase wears off.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*and says her son is alergic to it, but she still pesters me about a cockatiel chick, she has an african grey, an eclectis, an indian ring neck and a firey shoulder conure, like is it possible that only one type of bird can cause allergies,*
*---------------------------------------------*

Grrrrrr.....I don't even want to go there in regards to a small % (thankfully) of the buying public. My sympathies are souly with the birds, and they are victems of human stupidity.

As to being allergic to the linnies. I doubt it. Since she has an African Grey I would be more suspect of having a reaction to bird dander from the Grey...AND if she says her son has allergies you can also point out that cockatiels are dander producing birds and *would not* be a good choice of bird for her son.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i reported the used victoria add because the add states this breeder as were she bought it and i know with 100% certainty this breeder has never dealt with linnes, and for pretty much a falsification on the entire add, she says she bought in 2009, the birds hatched in 2009 (what she told me) and she bought on sunday, what i do notice is she'd upped the purchase price on them compared to what she payed.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

yes i get mad as well, i ask the new owners lots of questions before i decide if they can have one of my babies, if i dont think someone is suitable i tell them no they cant have one, but some people oohh i get so cross


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

my babes will got to a pet store before she ever gets her hands on them and the 2 pet stores i supply she is black balled at. and like susanne says if her son has allergies to birds, im only thinking of her wellfare by not selling one to her ( i love that excuse she gave me, it means i can use it against her when ever she pesters me for a bird.)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah... people like that bug me too... birds are a lifetime commitment, THEIR life not yours at your convenience... like, yes things happen where not everyone is capable of keeping one but if you do your best for them then theres nothing wrong... what these people are doing are just gross... they see them as throw aways and replacable objects, which is horribly wrong. or they get a bird for the wrong reasons (talking, whistling) and not understanding the true care they need and deserve


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

I was on ksl, which is like craigslist for utah. And there are so many cockatiels on there. A bunch of them said "kids lost interest" or "makes too much noise". What kind of person treats a living breathing creature like that? Not only that, but it sets a bad example for the kids. Now they don't know what it is to make a commitment. Grrr. Stupid people.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

not to get off the subject but breeze is beautiful, Rainbow


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

And lets not forget that there are those rare unscrupulous breeders who wouldnt care and just want to sell it asap and get the $ $ $. Gives GOOD breeders a bad name.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes there are those out there, and unfortunately you cant tell who they are until you buy one of their birds and then meet another breeder who asks questions up the ying yang before allowing that bird to go to that home, i dont let my babes go if people are buying privately from me unless they know what they are getting into and what needs the birds have, and unless they promise to give a life time commitment i wont sell, and know i dont fault them if they have to find the bird a new home because they physically cant take care of the bird do to injuries or accidents, but getting a cat is not an excuse to get rid of a bird, you had the bird first and then chose to add the cat to your family why should the bird suffer your stupidity.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

I feel the same way, and with people who buy a fish tank and fish on the same day thinking all a tank needs is water for the fish to be healthy! (For those who don't know a tank should be cycled for minimum of a week, preferably longer, for the good bacteria to develop - sure your fish can survive without it but its better safe than sorry). Our society is becoming so "throw-away".

I bought Rudy after only thinking about it for an hour or so after seeing her, but I had owned a tiel before and had been umming and ahhring for a while. Same with Pheonix =]

On a related note, I saw an ad in the local paper selling spoon-fed 5wk old tiels...I just shook my head, no way they are weaned and ready to go home


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

bear2491 your birds are beautiful, and i agree to the fish tank. its the same with everyliving creature their home should be waiting for them fully furnished at home not them waiting in a box for you to put it together.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

5 weeks?!?!?! As I said those rare breeders that give good ones a bad name. I can see it now... I bought a handfed tiel and it died. It starved to death.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Nwoodrow, I love them all to pieces! 

Yes, Leeisme it is those few giving a bad name to many! Yesterday at my work (where we sell hand raised tiels, usually from 12 weeks of age or older) I had a customer ask if anywhere sold them cheaper. I was like, yes I know there is a breeder but he sells unweaned birds which is a bit of an ethical/moral issue....they bought our little grey talker =] 
The breeder I write of is the man I got my first and second tiels from when I was a kid, Jerry became very ill as a young bird, probably because he wasn't weaned and we had to feed him!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

gotta wonder what goes through their heads...


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Obviously nothing going thru (or in for that matter)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And people buy unweaned babies so these breeders think they can continue to sell these babies with no repercussions and it just makes me so sad to know that babies are most likely going to die because of careless breeders and owners who don't know any better. Which, by the way, isn't an excuse! As a New York Judge once said, "Ignorance of the law is no excuse."


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

leeisme said:


> not to get off the subject but breeze is beautiful, Rainbow


d'awe thanks XD <3


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Considering all the birds my parents have taken on for free in the past there are a lot of people out there who for one reason or another got a bird that they couldn't keep for the bird's entire life.

I mean seriously my parents got a fairly young (like 2 years old) blue headed pionus hen from someone for free because apparently they couldn't take care of her anymore.

And a Pionus from my understanding is not a cheap bird, not one you would think people would buy on a whim without considering the needs of the birds and if they can take care of him/her.

Currently my parent's flock looks like this.
Mickey (grey cock): Rescued 
Casey (grey cock): Bought from a breeder 
Simba (grey hen): Rescued
Sidney (whiteface cock): Rescued
Precious (Lutino hen): Rescued
Oscar (Grey Cock): Rescued
Wiggles (Pionus Hen): Rescued

And of course I took Louise on from my parents who was also rescued. 

Just amazing how many birds are out there that people want to get rid of.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, it is sad that so many people get a pet on impulse, then give it up once they realize they actually have to---gasp---take care of it and, worse, spend money on food and supplies!  Another popular "throw-away" pet is the bunny, which breeds quickly and is purchased on impulse all the time, esp. around Easter, to be given to kids as gifts. Once the novelty wears off, they are cast aside, dropped off at the Humane Society, etc. It really shows us how irresponsible and immature some people are in this world which is really unfortunate.  Makes me wish I could give Sunny the "do you know how many suffering birds are out there and how lucky you are" speech but I think he'd just give me a "gimme a break" look and continue to preen himself.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Annie said:


> Yes, it is sad that so many people get a pet on impulse, then give it up once they realize they actually have to---gasp---take care of it and, worse, spend money on food and supplies!  Another popular "throw-away" pet is the bunny, which breeds quickly and is purchased on impulse all the time, esp. around Easter, to be given to kids as gifts. Once the novelty wears off, they are cast aside, dropped off at the Humane Society, etc. It really shows us how irresponsible and immature some people are in this world which is really unfortunate.  Makes me wish I could give Sunny the "do you know how many suffering birds are out there and how lucky you are" speech but I think he'd just give me a "gimme a break" look and continue to preen himself.


I think you will find most types of animals are all too often treated as "throw away" pets. Look at all the dogs and cats out there lacking a good home.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Budgies, guinea pigs, all these animals are throw away pets because kids get bored with them and parents don't want the responsibility of taking care of them. Instead of teaching their kids how to care for animals, they let them get rid of them. I took in a rabbit (I already had one) when I was in high school because my friend's mom wanted her to get rid of it. The other rabbit I had had been found at the school by the janitor and given to my dad, who let me keep it. Its just so sad what happens to pets these days.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Budgies, guinea pigs, all these animals are throw away pets because kids get bored with them and parents don't want the responsibility of taking care of them. Instead of teaching their kids how to care for animals, they let them get rid of them. I took in a rabbit (I already had one) when I was in high school because my friend's mom wanted her to get rid of it. The other rabbit I had had been found at the school by the janitor and given to my dad, who let me keep it. Its just so sad what happens to pets these days.


Wow a lot of rabbit owners on here too. I remember we had a rabbit when I was a kid but none since then. 

I wonder if there is any correlation between bird owners also keeping rabbits as pets. 

Anyways it probably doesn't help when a pet is cheap.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's the problem...these people think they can put on price on these animals and you can't. The value of a friend such as these is way more than can ever be priced. My birds are priceless. I don't have rabbits now, my hubby won't let me, I'm allergic but they are so cuddly and soft and cute. And people think that they can just make their money back or make even more money when they sell their pet. Its disgusting.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> And people think that they can just make their money back or make even more money when they sell their pet. Its disgusting.


Yeah, I agree. It's like human trafficking. Imagine if, in our society, we start buying and selling kids, and kids get bounced around because people buy them on impulse, spoil them for awhile, get bored with them and they get sold to another family or end up in a shelter? Everyone would be outraged and yell "HUMAN RIGHTS!!!" But with animals, that's okay because they're too stupid to know what's going on anyway.  I think there should be laws in place so that people would have to earn a proper license before they can get a pet. For example, if they want to get a tiel, they have to study about how to care for one and prove they are financially able to do so and pass a test before they can get a license.  And the same thing should apply for people who want to have kids, because so many people are also having kids irresponsibly!


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm just curious as to if anyone in here are vegitarians.

I've always found it funny that we seem to determine which animals we eat and which ones we keep as pets based on how cute they look.

And I'm not claiming exception to this either BTW.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im not a vegetarian in fact I dont really eat any veggies...Im a meatatarian! I dont mind eating animals, you know circle of life and all that jazz, but its the way some of the animals used for meat are being treated thats the problem to me. The ones in crowded dirty conditions who were born to be nothing but food and really have no life!!! Anyway off topic....and if we continue to talk this way we might get in trouble from the mods


----------



## sarahhampson (Apr 30, 2011)

I got all my pets for my daughter well I use her as an excuse she's only 2  in the morning the first thing she dose is go to the cubard and get the dog food out so she can help feed them then she goes into the consevatory to help me feed the rats  it just shows children any age can help If you teach them


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I got all my pets for my daughter well I use her as an excuse she's only 2 in the morning the first thing she dose is go to the cubard and get the dog food out so she can help feed them then she goes into the consevatory to help me feed the rats it just shows children any age can help If you teach them


That is so true! My little brother was helping me feed the rabbits when he was two. You just have to show them that taking care of their pets is important!

I'm a meatatarian too...they were put on this Earth for us to eat, but even if I had a cow (used to have horses and cows live next to us) I would still treat her with love and care.


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

Annie said:


> Yeah, I agree. It's like human trafficking. Imagine if, in our society, we start buying and selling kids, and kids get bounced around because people buy them on impulse, spoil them for awhile, get bored with them and they get sold to another family or end up in a shelter? Everyone would be outraged and yell "HUMAN RIGHTS!!!" But with animals, that's okay because they're too stupid to know what's going on anyway.  I think there should be laws in place so that people would have to earn a proper license before they can get a pet. For example, if they want to get a tiel, they have to study about how to care for one and prove they are financially able to do so and pass a test before they can get a license.  And the same thing should apply for people who want to have kids, because so many people are also having kids irresponsibly!


I work in human services and much of my background is in child welfare. People do exactly what you said above but insted of buying kids, they have them. When they are unwilling to care for them they get removed and bounced from foster home, group home, etc. until they are 18 then become homeless or inprisoned. So... is it any wonder that people consider birds and other animals as throw-aways? They can't even treat their own offspring as precious. 

By the by, my little white-face baby is doing well, despite my being a novice and buying him before he was weaned. He is about 10 weeks and has 3 new whistles and is eating well. He has his pellets throughout the day, vegs. in the late morning and seed in the afternoon. Then some more fresh food in the evening. He will NEVER be a throwaway! He'll be like my nearly 14 year old min. Schnauzer; loved for his entire life!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> He will NEVER be a throwaway! He'll be like my nearly 14 year old min. Schnauzer; loved for his entire life!


Thank you for loving him so much! You got him through a pretty hard time for the both of you and I'm glad you want to keep him forever. It gives me hope!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

in my area the biggest throwaways are cats, budgies, guinea pigs, and hamsters. oh and fish. cats here are so bad that on kijiji once i saw someone stating they will pay someone 20 dollars to take their cat! and its sad, i avoid the cat section on kijiji as it breaks my heart to see so many needing homes... and they get dumped if they dont find homes. someone in my aunts feral cat program rescued a cat as a kitten who she witnessed being tossed out the car window on the highway. now that cat is so spoiled its not funny... but thats how sad it is here for cats.

budgies are right behind cats. my nonna used to tell me to toss my birds and cats outside because i couldnt spend the weekend over as i had to make sure they were taken care of and fed... and when people bring budgies to the vet here its like "you brought your budgie to the vet? why? if it dies just get a new one" thats what devin was told by our co workers at work when toby was sick. they tell us we have too many pets... yeah, maybe too much for you, but its more than enough for us  theyre family.
cockatiels around here arent the biggest throwaways but you can consider them throw aways here... theyre rarely taken to the vet here... anything cheap that looks the same to people that is considered replaceable and small are throw aways. its disgusting


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

It sure is sick, ugh. I'd only ever consider re-homing a pet if I had absolutely no way to afford to keep them, money wise.
Around here I see a LOT of snakes on kijiji, and rabbits/guinea pigs. :|


----------

